# للحصول علي اي مادة كيميائية والاستفسار عنها عبر النت



## chem1982 (27 مايو 2012)

دوت كوم alibaba
هذا موقع صيني مختص بصناعة المواد الكيميائية ولة مندوبين من كل دول العالم ولة مندوب بالغة العربية واسمة محمد الدالي 
يعطيك التفاصيل الفنية وسعر الكمية المطلوب وسوف تشاهد الفرق الشاسع بين السعر المحلي لان تجار المواد الكيماوية يستغلون لابعد الحدود وسعر هذا الموقع 
فارجو من الاخوة في المنتدي اصحاب الصناعات الكيميائية الاستفسار عن السعر عبر الموقع قبل الشراء 

لاتنسونا من الدعاء


----------



## deler22 (4 يونيو 2012)

شكرا لك اخى على الافادة
بارك الله فيك​


----------



## Abu Laith (5 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## انور الطيب (13 يوليو 2012)

كيف اصنع العطور


----------



## مسوقاتى جديد (16 سبتمبر 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------

